# Dovii Growth Rate..



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

My dovii has sprouted in the past month and a half and is about 3"(small by dovii standards still) but I remember reading that he should grow about 1 inch a month until 10" Is this right? And how much time till he gets 15"+? I mean do they slow down in growth after 10"? Thanks.

(Simple question but I've been curious for a real answer from someone who owns one, or has owned one.


----------



## thedude (Jun 29, 2005)

in my experience with them, they grow like you said about an inch a month, until 10-12". they then slow down like any other large cichlid. i've never had one up to 15" but i would imagine it would take roughly 2 years give or take a few months. hope that helps


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Starting from fry...it seemed to take forever for them to actually start to look like a dovii. I now have quite a few juveniles at 2inches, and they were born in the fall around September I think. Now...they are growing like freaks! I feed them alot and I swear every week I notice a size difference. It's like...one week they add bulk...and the next week they add length. I am power feeding them and it definitley has results. Plus, heavy, weekly water changes. IMO that is sooo key! 
Keep their bellies fat and the water fresh and they will grow quick!


----------

